# Webseiten infizieren Windows-PCs über neue DirectShow-Lücke



## webwatcher (6 Juli 2009)

heise online - 06.07.09 - Webseiten infizieren Windows-PCs über neue DirectShow-Lücke


> Eine neue, ungepatchte Sicherheitslücke in DirectShow wird Berichten zufolge bereits aktiv für Infektionen von Windows-PCs ausgenutzt. Dazu genügt der Besuch einer manipulierten Webseite. Der Fehler steckt im ActiveX-Control msVidCtl zum Streamen von Videos im Internet Explorer. Präparierte MPEG2TuneRequest-Objekte provozieren einen Buffer Overflow, durch den sich Code einschleusen und ausführen lässt. Der Exploit-Code kursiert auch bereits öffentlich auf diversen chinesischen Webseiten.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Webseiten infizieren Windows-PCs über neue DirectShow-Lücke*

Wieder mal Active-X. Bei vielen Exploits gegen den Internet-Explorer ist diese Dauer-Zeitbombe mit im Spiel.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: Webseiten infizieren Windows-PCs über neue DirectShow-Lücke*

Microsoft-Lücke: Hacker nutzen IE-Lücke massiv aus

Microsoft wusste angeblich bereits seit Herbst 2008 Bescheid.

Noch immer gibt es jedoch keinen Patch.
Und es werden zunehmend auch seriöse Webseiten gehackt und mit diesem Exploit "nachgerüstet". Und zunehmend wird der Exploit über Adsense-Werbung und Banner verbreitet.

Fazit: Wer in diesen Zeiten immer noch auf MS, IE und Active-X vertraut, der surft in einem permanenten Vabanque-Spiel im Internet.


----------



## Devilfrank (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Webseiten infizieren Windows-PCs über neue DirectShow-Lücke*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Microsoft-Lücke: Hacker nutzen IE-Lücke massiv aus
> Fazit: Wer in diesen Zeiten immer noch auf MS, IE und Active-X vertraut, der surft in einem permanenten Vabanque-Spiel im Internet.



Na ja, ganz so dramatisch ist es nun auch wieder nicht. Vista und W7 sind schonmal nicht betroffen und auch der IE8 nicht. Selbst der IE7 in der Standardeinstellung führt die Installation des ActiveX aus dem TIF-Ordner  nicht ungefragt aus. Wer natürlich alles abklickt bzw. die Sicherheitseinstellungen derart runterfährt, das alles ungefragt ausgeführt wird, muss sich auch nicht wundern.


----------

